# Forum Jump Boxes`



## MScottC

I'm fine with most of what I see in this new upgrade. One issue does irk me however. I really liked the "Forum Jump" boxes both on the top of the pages and the bottom. Now I'm finding them either at the bottom or the top, but not both. Its one of those inconvenient things of "Oops, gotta scroll the other way now" just to jump either back to the forum I'm in, or to a new forum. It's a minor nitpick but one I hope can be fixed. Thank you.


----------



## IndyJones1023

I second that emotion!


----------



## astrohip

+3

Just ran into this issue trying to jump here!


----------



## rhuntington3

Read the "A place to discuss the TCF upgrades" thread... That's on the "To Do" list...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showpost.php?p=5687270&postcount=268


----------



## dcahoe

LOL, I was just posting the same complaint and it directed me here.

--------
I really miss having a jump to forum at the top of all pages like it was on the old server.

It is at the top if you are reading a post in a thread, but not if you are you just looking at a list of the threads in a forum.

Now I have to scroll all the way to the bottom of the screen to jump to the next form.


----------



## Jeff Block

As rhuntington3 said, we're on this issue. The jump box is back in a number of places. Our goal is to make it consistent on pretty much every page.

Thanks for reporting this and other issues!


----------



## The Flush

I think we need the forum jump boxes on the top and bottom of every page.


----------



## dkaz

right now they're at the exact same places as they were before the upgrade (i'm 99% sure, as I double checked on the old site)

that said, one of them doesn't work properly (which is high on my todo list)

as far as adding them everywhere else, i'll get to that as well - it's made harder by the fact that some of the other forum pages have a bunch of HTML forms sprinkled throughout (that breaks "forum jump", which relies on a form itself)

hopefully i'll have a chance to finish the job sometime early next week


----------



## sushikitten

Yea! Jump boxes are back! You guys are rockin' along!


----------



## The Flush

The forum jump boxes are not at the bottom of pages when there are no new unread posts remaining on the page. This is when I need the forum jump the most because when I have finished reading all new posts, it's time to jump forums. Now I have to scroll all the way back to the top to jump.


----------



## JimSpence

I only see the Forum Jump at the bottom of this forum. 
We need them at the bottom of all forums for the reason The Flush stated.


----------



## dslunceford

JimSpence said:


> I only see the Forum Jump at the bottom of this forum.
> We need them at the bottom of all forums for the reason The Flush stated.


Yes, yes, please! Jump at both top and bottom of each page...


----------



## dkaz

Forum Jump boxes should now be functional on top/bottom of "forum display" and "show thread" pages.

Let me know the jump boxes don't work for you.


----------



## dthmj

I see forum jump boxes at the top and bottom of all the forums I go to, however, the one on the bottom doesn't work until you hit the Go button, whereas the one at the top works as soon as you select a forum. I'm using IE7.

Not sure how it is supposed to work, but I'm used to not having to hit the Go button.


----------



## dkaz

re-fixed and re-tested (on Firefox and IE7, at least)

I believe I figured this one out once and for all, but I've been wrong before

I gave up on trying to align the bottom "Forum Jump" with the "Post Reply" button (as it is on top) - there doesn't seem to be a simple way to get that done


----------



## Ruth

dthmj said:


> I see forum jump boxes at the top and bottom of all the forums I go to, however, the one on the bottom doesn't work until you hit the Go button, whereas the one at the top works as soon as you select a forum. I'm using IE7.
> 
> Not sure how it is supposed to work, but I'm used to not having to hit the Go button.


+1.

It's still a big improvement over the "you do not have permission" error message, though!


----------



## dthmj

Forum boxes seem to be all fixed now...

I noticed they were broken (and now fixed) as I went from FH to HH over and over and over and over and over again... Maybe all this jumping broke the boxes 

But now there seems to be a problem with missing threads in this forum.... hmmmm.


----------



## The Flush

Thanks for this fix. It's a big help.


----------



## dslunceford

Yes, thank you very much!


----------



## dkaz

np...it took embarrassingly long to fix them, so I feel relieved they finally seem to work


----------



## sushikitten

I Love Them! Love Them! Love Them! Yahoo!


----------

